# Detailingworld™ Review- Autoglanz Piste



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Dw Review- Autoglanz Piste*

1st up I would like to say thanks to the Autoglanz boys for this lot of products to test.

Autoglanz are fairly new to the scene and have been making some great products which have created a bit of a splash recently, for more information on the Autoglanz range and to learn a bit more about the brand please have a look here: http://auto-glanz.co.uk/

So Piste is a Snow foam and we all know I like a good snow foam....

A snow foam or a prewash are a vital part of our safe wash routines and should be the start of any wash. A snow foam or prewash works by softening and removing most the dirt on the panels meaning that when you come to contact the car with your wash mitt or sponge then the debris which was on the panel before snow foaming or prewashing is either gone or softened so cannot be pushed into the panel therefore causing scratches or marring.

So lets see how Piste performs....

*The Product:*

The product supplied came in a good quality PET bottle with the usual Autoglanz branding on the label along with all the pertinent information required for use.

The actual snow foam is bright green in colour and has a really nice apple scent to it.

*Autoglanz say:*

*Piste High Foam pH Neutral Snowfoam

The pre wash, possibly the most important stage in any detailing procedure! A good pre wash normally always consists of a snowfoam, generally a pH neutral or mild alkaline based foaming detergent that is applied to the entire vehicles exterior via a foaming applicator, with the intention of breaking down and somewhat remove the majority of soiling before any contact is made with the delicate surface of your vehicle. This initial step greatly reduces the possibility of causing 'marring' to the paintwork during your normal shampoo wash. Here at Autoglanz we strongly believe that a solid pre wash routine is the key to maintaining that desired showroom finish and this is the reason we created Piste High Foam pH Neutral Snowfoam.

Piste is an advanced, high foaming, pH neutral snowfoam specifically formulated to offer the maximum amount of cleaning power whilst still boasting a neutral pH level. Containing dedicated cleaning agents, specially developed to work at a neutral pH, plus advanced thickening agents to boast a generous cling time, Piste gets to work instantly upon contact and safely breaking down road grime, dissolving grease and oil whilst still keeping the soiling suspended from the surface. Encapsulated in its thick foam the soiling is transferring off the surface towards the floor. This special combination of surfactants drastically minimises the chances of any soiling being redeposited onto the surface whilst it is being transferred safely away from the vehicle.

Combined with its excellent cleaning power, Piste can also be diluted to a level of 200:1 and is 100% LSP/wax safe even at dilutions as low as 50:1 or lower, meaning it will not damage your wax or sealant layers that have already been applied to the surface.

Add to this the mouth water Apple fragrance and you will soon be safely carrying out a pre wash that you enjoy.*

So its PH neutral, wax safe at suggested dilutions yet cleans well, very cool but is it a match for Mrs P's Cooper 

*The Method:*

This mornings work was Mrs P's Cooper, as usual it was a bit of a state, the weather for car cleaning was perfect at about 15deg and over cast.

It had been a good couple of weeks since its last wash as you can see.



Piste was prepared in the normal way with 100ml of snow foam which was topped up with 650ml of water to give a total solution of 750ml of product. The really lovely smell became apparent at this point as it wafted round the sink area.



1st up a damp 'make up' style applicator pad was pushed onto the rear quarter panel on the drivers side and this revealed a decent amount of grot.

The foam was then applied to the car using my normal lance, in this case settings wise I went all the way to '-' then back up 1/2 a turn to '+' which seemed to get a good thick coating of foam on the panels.



This trend continued round the entire car leaving a nice thick layer of foam which was also used to attack the fiddly bits with a brush.



The foam was left to dwell for 10mins whilst the wash buckets were prepared.



On returning to the car I was a little bit disappointed to see that most of the foam had in fact fallen off the panels, this might have been because it was pretty warm but i would have expected more to have stayed on the car, maybe a shorter dwell time would have been better in this case.



Using the pressure washer the remaining foam was rinsed off leaving a pretty clean looking finish.



And the swipe test in the same area revealed that Piste had done its job well :thumb:



The car was then given the obligatory 2 bucket wash, rinse and dry and was left looking nice and clean.



So all in all pretty impressive cleaning power.

*Price:*

£6.95 for 500ml going up to £24.95 for 5ltrs and can be brought here:http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/piste-high-foam-ph-neutral-snowfoam/ , which makes it really good value if brought in the larger quantity (there are also custom options available here: http://auto-glanz.co.uk/product/piste-custom-snowfoam/ So you can customise to your hearts content :thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

I liked the smell, I really liked the cleaning power and loved the way the foam looked on the car but I am afraid for me it just misses the mark because of the dwell time on the panel so possibly not.

*Conclusion:*

Autoglanz Piste is a really effective prewash/snow foam product that does exactly what a snow foam should do, it looks great on the car and is pretty cheap to buy and the cleaning power is also superb. The only downside is the lack of grip on the panels.

If you are in the market for a new Snow foam product this one might be worth a try especially with the custom options.

"DW has followed the Manufacturers Instructions and accepts no responsibility to any circumstances arising from any member using these products or following this test "


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking good in the pink Mr Pitts, Pink Pittsy nice review. Classy looking buckets also


----------

